# Rail & Stile



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi,
I'm building a frame and panel blanket chest and using a Freud rail & stile bit set that has an ogee profile. The stiles on the corners of the chest will be the stile for one of the panels, but also will extend down to become the legs of the chest. I need to make a stopped profile on the stile, so the groove and profile on the stile doesnt show past the bottom of the bottom rail. I know how to drop the stile down onto the bit to make the stopped profile, however, my concern is in order to get the rail cope to fit into the groove in the stile, I will need to go past my stopped mark in order to get the depth for the rail cope. 
Is there an easy way to do this that I'm missing?
Thanks for any advice that you might offer. 

Jim


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Cope and stick construction*

Jim
If you cut your pattern all the way to the end of the leg and don't want the pattern to show below the bottom rail of the side, you can use a short piece of the matching mold to glue below the bottom rail to the floor on each leg. This short piece can be ripped to be just slightly wider than the molded edge it will hide (approx 1"). 
When the male and female parts are fitted, glued and sanded, the seam will be almost invisible.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Great solution! I guess the other solution is to cut the profile all the way along the stile and then carefully cut off the profiled edge that extends beyond the bottom rail.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

That is a great idea too. I'm not sure which way to go yet. I was thinknig of trying to slope the bottom rail down into the leg stile. What I mean is, my bottom rail will be 3". But using a wider board, keep it 3" but slope it down so it's about 4 1/2" where it meets the leg stiles. Then I could cut off maybe an 1 1/2" of the coped profile at the bottom of the rail and just let the 1 1/2" that I cut the cope off of be a butt joint.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

What about using a lamination for your leg/stile piece? Cut a piece for the leg, then run your stile profile on a separate piece of stock and rip it down so it is just larger than the depth of the profile. Then cut the cope profile in the edge of another board that you will use as a clamping caul, glue up your leg/stile assembly and clamp it up. If you select your stock well, you can make the lamination invisible.

Edit: if you really wanted to get fancy you could rabbet the piece into the leg to make it all sit flush with the trailing end of the leg


----------

